# LaDue Spring Bass Open 4/8/06



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Over 40 teams thus far despite the reported coldwater bite. Forcast in mid 40's and some sun- like the weatherfolks can predict a lado event though! Guaranteed rain when we fish!

Still got one team left for the season- or show up at ramp for the open, should be spots remaining. Takeoff at 8a return at 4p.

See all this Sat!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nip heard there is a shallow water bit on the north end near the dam...on wood none the less. any thruth to this? if so the flipper will have a field day! shallow water buzzbaits? any dreams of a hot lure for this year yet?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I might come and watch the weigh in. Then head to skeeter! Wish i could fish a tourny like this.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

why don't you?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Our boat has an outboard, ladue is eletric only... correct?
And i am not in charge of all that


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

get an aluminum boat...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Beat em up a little Liquid! You goona let him talk to you like that!!!??? I said the same thing to Johnboy a couple of years ago ( get a boat) now look at him! lol Liquid is fishn the bigboy stuff and whoopn em down South- he's also in the madness mid May!

Late report tonight- water aint as low as thought- rains definately helped- chilly tomorrow- sun all day predicted- I doubt the North end does much skinny- but deep...hmmm... my predict at this late hour...

Bag of smallies-5 of em- wins it. weight will be in high 13's- next closest is a 12lb bag of flipn largemouths from the river,but not a limit- big bass will top 6lbs- one fish will make a check in final 3 spots.

Nip
www.dobass.com

If you get the late night urge join us for the Annual Spring Open on La"do"- takeoff at 8am- register ends at 7:50 am- 43 teams rostered as of bedtime 4/7. Weigh-in at 4pm sharp!

Thanks OGF for puttn up with us this winter- SPRING HAS SPRUNG!!!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

How many pounds total -Better be over fourteen like NIP predicted! Everyone catch some?? Looked like a great day You guys shoula slammed em especially at laduke.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll say around 10lbs takes it. I'll say they're caught in the North end on a "patient" tube bite. Let's see how close I am!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

How was the wind at Ladue? Skeeter was blowin 6ftrs today. Hard to make it under causway bridge early am. Our bass club had its opener there today. 4 fish limit took 7lbs+ to win. Freakin cold and windy! I hate fishin like that, but caught some good uns. Day turned out OK! How'd yall do at Do?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Windy and cold is a good way to sum it up!! 43 teams at LaDue 8 teams brought in fish. Little over 10 to win, Last check was 4 something I believe. Nip was the patient one w/ the tube!! Good job! Fun to be out on the water again even though the bite was tough!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heard Yardsale was kickin butt at squito.... wish he was still allowed to be on this site. i wish they wouldn't have banned him!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads Nip!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

did nip win?


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

yes NIP won.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

good job nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Been outa commisson as Lakes trail Portage was today (LakesLouie will post something on Lakes results today I'm sure), appreciate the kind words from all for lado!

lateral line lost a big one and had to settle for third! Great job... they did an even better job helping run the show~much appreciated!!!

Qualifier #1 starts April 22- this week's weather looks to be the kind of stuff that makes spring pigs drink- if it holds steady Q1 could be a BLOWOUT!!! 

The 50 team capped field is full, a wait list has been developed and will be utitlized if anyone is interested. Website work for Lado Open and Lakes Trail SHOULD be complete by Weds- fingers crossed!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Did Nip catch 'em on the North end as ParmaBass predicted? It sure looked pretty nasty up there!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard thats where he went hawg huntin...he kept mumblin something about halloween?!?!?!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Nip you're killin me.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Nip you didn't fish the north end did you? I only saw one other boat on the north end with me. With that low riding Skeeter I have my feet to my knees were soaked. That wind and those waves were killin' me. Once I got to the north end it wasn't that bad. I tried a tube and a twisty tail for forever up there...had to turn to old faithful the terminator spinner to catch them. What was the water temp in the south part...I was reading 45.5 to 47 in the north end and 47 to 48.5 at 422. Halloween...blah...blah...


----------



## mraska (Apr 5, 2006)

yes it was windy and cold at ladue saturday. tried fishing the banks by 422 (north side) early on, and the wind threw us on the rocks. managed to get the trolling motor out in time, but the rocks smashed the transducer on my fish finder. temp readings were between 45-47, but we didn't go to far south from 422. can't believe anything was even biting at those temps. so nip the director won the tourney with 10 lbs of fish, wow! didn't think anything was biting in those cold waters. i saw the majority of the boats head under the bridge and far south. i wonder how much warmer the water was down there around those natural hot springs. is that where nip caught his catch, i wonder? well, if air temps keep up like they are supposed this week into next week, and water temps get to 55-60, there should be better fishing.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

temps not that diff in south end. highest we marked was 50 by mid day. Nip caught em all north.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Yard mowed- ready for fert! Garage clean- batteries charged- I may even do a little webwork!!! I'm on it this year look out!!!! I even caught a fish at Portage Sunday!!!! Yahooooo!!!

At the weigh-in, when checks are disbursed we always reveal whatever the top spots are willing to discuss. I prod folks as much as possible- the choice is theirs. Truth or lies or silence...sometimes a showboat! It's all part of the game. Some of it is released in the webstories.

I take as much advantage to any stage time I earned and willing to answer any specific questions posed at that time. It enhances others ability to learn and sheds a little light onto what is going on lakewide, which is what lado is about. But to put it specifically, on an open online forum, isn't fair to those who brave the cold and stick around promoting the comraderie. Those who stay for the weigh-in then put it together with what is on dobass in the stories, and bam...makes a little sense to them for next time around.

As with any fishn' the areas I fished obviously don't always produce anyhow- first win in 2 years!  Then you'd really call me names when you go there and don't catch no fish!!! It's a lose/lose situation to talk or not talk specifics.

Catchn talk is just that anyhow- talk. 

So now, I'll shut up- but did wanna address some of the discussions in the thread. I sense a touch of disbelief, I felt the same way each time I got bit!!! Keep it wet and slow! You only got 8 hours!!!

Get 'em-
Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

disbelief...we all saw the fish....


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm just starting to defrost .


----------

